# Best bronzer brush?



## iluvmac (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi everyone! Can you tell me which Mac brush is the best to apply bronzer?
I can't make up my mind...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks a lot!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 25, 2008)

I use the 129 for applying on face and the 168 for applying on cheeks.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 26, 2008)

I use the 187. Ensures a light application so it doesn't get overdone.


----------



## LC (Mar 26, 2010)

187 is definitely the way to go


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

3rd the 187


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 28, 2010)

Girls is the 150 too big for that??? I use my 129 but sometimes it applies too much of the bronzer on my cheeks and with a certain way that makes it look more like a blush rather than a bronzer.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2010)

i actually like to use the 134 brush for bronzer. it's big and fluffy so it gives more of a light coverage.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 28, 2010)

I use the 129


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Mar 28, 2010)

i use 168


----------



## xcoco (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the 150, since it is bigger, it is better for bronzer and powder . I prefer the 129 for blushes.


----------



## cocodivatime (Mar 28, 2010)

The 116 is the one that I reach for the most for bronzer but all the ones mentioned above work well too


----------



## LC (Mar 28, 2010)

the 150 is the perfect size, the 129 is more for blushes


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 29, 2010)

I use one by Quo that looks exactly like MAC's 150. I wouldn't use 129 for bronzer, only for blush


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 29, 2010)

Too Faced's Kabuki


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2010)

I ordered the 134, can't wait to try it with my bronzer.


----------

